# plant dying help



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i have had this lovely plant for about 7 years now not sure what type it it it hads a stem about 1 cm thick and is about 5 foot high and has spidery type leaves on  
anyway it has always been fab and lives in my hallway.
i took it outside for a few days to let it see some sunshine(yes i know im  a sapp)
and i repotted it with some completley new compost..since then its leaves ahve all drppred of and its dying    i knows its pathetic but i hate seeing it die please heeelp xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Can you take and post a pic of it? If we could see it I might know what it is and be able to help.

It might just be the shock of the repotting and, with TLC it will recover.

C~x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thankyou xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Is it a ficus plant?? it looks very similar to a plant I had a few years ago im trolling the net for similar pictures of the leaves and leaf arrangement. 
Corrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Although it could be a Schefflera (if im looking at the right plant!) judging by a varigated one ive just found a picture of! 
Ill have a look in my cupboard to see if I can locate my plant books hope some one can help lol im not v good with plant names unless its a daisy, cactus, tree!
Corrina


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh you are such a sweetie and yes ficus rings a bell thankyou xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Not a prob hun  If it is a ficus I found some info, not sure how much help it is though... 

Select a site with bright, filtered light. To determine if the light is bright enough for a ficus, you should be able to see your shadow on the wall behind the area you select. Early-morning or late-afternoon sun is fine, but avoid an area that gets direct sun all day. 

Find a location free from drafts. Place your ficus away from opening doors or heater vents. Also avoid large windows that change temperature throughout the day

If leaves start to yellow and drop, decrease water and increase humidity. Use no fertilizer until the leaf drop stops


If it isnt a ficus I will keep having a look.. Cant get to my big Alan (hubba hubba) Titchmarsh book as DH in his infinate wisdom has put it on top of kitchen cupboards! and at 5ft I cant reach lol

Corrina x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't think it's a ficus - the trunk / leaf structure is all wrong unless it's an unsusual variety. 

Looks a bit like a rather bare Umbrella Plant - I have no idea what the latin name for them is but, if it's one of them they normally grow up a pole like a Swiss Cheese plant and they like light so, actually if it's been kept in your hall and not getting direct light then it would make sense that it's a bit bare.

Oh dear it is looking a bit sorry for itself isn't it? How long ago did you do it? and how soon after you repotted it did it start to droop? Is it normally very warm and draught free in your hallway? You may have overwatered it I suppose, or it was put in a draught outside and it's a bit shocked by it if you get what I mean?  
I think, if you can, put it outside again (out of a draught though - somewhere sunny / light but sheltered and keep the remainign leaves moist with a mister but don't water it....perhaps a bit of baby bio to perk it up?  It might just survive. Even if it does lose all it's leaves though, do keep it going as sometimes they do recover from such a catastrophic loss.

C~x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

the thing is its lived for 7 years in the same soil and then i put it outside for some sun then it died..so im not sure if putting it out side again would be good?oo i dont know but i will be so sad if it dies xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh umbrella plant now that seems more like it now Ive looked at the piccies, I had a varigated one some years ago. Im not much cop with plants they live about 7 weeks for me!! 

Ill see if I can find out anything, my mother has loads of the things

Corrina


----------

